# Lidocaine injection



## jennak73@gmail.com (Mar 4, 2016)

Patient comes to our office for a vulvar biopsy. The doctor injects a small amount of 2% lidocaine before performing the biopsy. 

Is the lidocaine separately billable?

Another example: Patient comes to the office for a Nexplanon insertion. Insertion point and tract of insertion infiltrated with 1% Lidocaine using 31G needle before insertion.

Is lidocaine billable?


----------



## aciardelli (Mar 4, 2016)

To my knowledge you can not bill it separately


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 4, 2016)

No, If used as an anesthesia for the procedure its not reimbursable


----------



## jennak73@gmail.com (Mar 18, 2016)

*Lidocaine*

So the Lidocaine drug itself is bundled. Is the injection code also bundled? Ex. could we bill 96372 for the Lidocaine injection before we insert a Nexplanon?


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 18, 2016)

The lidocaine and its administration are bundled in the procedure code.


----------

